
Hyperloop One – Propulsion Open Air Test - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e-Po9C8Kj8&feature=youtu.be
======
11thEarlOfMar
How is the propulsion system different from the California Screamin' launched
roller coaster?

[http://www.nytimes.com/2001/08/30/technology/how-it-works-
th...](http://www.nytimes.com/2001/08/30/technology/how-it-works-the-latest-
at-the-theme-park-a-magnetic-attraction.html)

